# Craftsman 2 gt 18hp twin garden tractor



## EarlofDuke67 (Feb 5, 2011)

Does anyone have an up close diagram of a craftsman 14 in.high snow blade 48 in.wide , model #486-24404 serial #3341. My locking assembly came off while plowing and I need to know how to make and attach my own. This is a simple push down on handle, and lock in place blade but would like to make my own if I can. thanks


----------

